# Raleigh Rampar R10?



## Rrogers1992 (Mar 20, 2014)

There is a Raleigh Rampar (r10?) for sale near me for $25. It has the original bars, chain wheel, forks (I believe they have the "r"engraved into them), but not sure about the seat post or seat and rims. So my question is what year could it possibly be or any info on these bikes in general would be great. I have older cruisers but this is my first BMX. So it is a darker blue which I believe is original since it has the "rampar" decal still on the bottom frame bar and it looks like it has the head badge. Right behind the head tube it has two holes instead of the engraved r which i have seen pics of before. The seller says it is late 70s. It also has the loopback on the rear of the frame. The seat post isn't layback and the wheels aren't mags and the tires appear to be street and not dirt. Thanks in advance for any advice or background info. Based on what I have researched myself I am definitely buying it if they didn't sell it yet. So I will definitely post pics when i get it tomorrow hopefully. Oh and the bars and forks are black.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Got it!*

I picked it up today and the guy I got it from is a collector himself and gave me some great tips! It appears to be all original but rims and tires! Here is a pic for you guys. Any knowledge of these or parts for sale I would like to talk. Mainly looking for snap pads, a number plate (just the zip tie one), a layback seat post, or yellow mags (no particular brand)


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2014)

I have some black plastic fenders that I think are from a Rampar.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Mar 24, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I have some black plastic fenders that I think are from a Rampar.




Hmmm. This one is a 78 or 79 I believe and I haven't seen any fenders on any of these years before but pictures would be awesome! I think the earlier ones with the beefier looking motorcycle forks had those since they made them look like motorcycles but they do sound very interesting. I'm sure someone knows something of this.


----------

